
Best paper awards - necrodome
http://jeffhuang.com/best_paper_awards.html#sigir
======
senti
Important to note is that this is a rather limited list of conferences, so the
resulting list of most influential universities/companies doesn't really say
anything about their total output. For example, software engineering
conferences are completely lacking (ICSE/ASE/FSE/etc.) as well as programming
languages (POPL/PLDI/etc.)

~~~
dougabug
Sure, but it's still an interesting collection of papers. I rather enjoyed
perusing the articles. A commendable effort by Mr. Huang.

------
RK
_Credit is given in decreasing author order as customary._

I think customary is quite variable. I would put weight on the first author
and maybe last, but beyond that the order is usually meaningless. Some groups
where I am will even go with alphabetical order and flip a coin to reverse it.

------
dvse
What's remarkable about (non-retrospective) "best paper" awards is how poorly
they stand up to time. It would be very interesting to add citation counts to
get a crude indication of how good people are at identifying significant (or
even just popular) work in their fields.

------
helwr
Also see [http://www.quora.com/What-are-the-best-academic-papers-in-
co...](http://www.quora.com/What-are-the-best-academic-papers-in-computer-
science)

